# Kimbo's most recent Pro Boxing match



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Did anyone else see this?

Looks a bit shady to me the way the other guy was winning on points but then went down from such a weak punch.

what do you think?









P.S, apologies if this is posted elsewhere, I searched but couldn't see it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Was Green really winning on points? I just watched with no sound and it looked like Kimbo landed more to me.

Also, I think that uppercut hit the button perfectly. Kimbo hits hard.


I can't even articulate why, but I'm a big kimbo fan.

With better coaching and management.... he would have gone further in MMA.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Was Green really winning on points? I just watched with no sound and it looked like Kimbo landed more to me.
> 
> Also, I think that uppercut hit the button perfectly. Kimbo hits hard.
> 
> ...


Apparently. I havent seen the other rounds and this was the final round.

here's a bit more about it:

http://www.mmafighting.com/news/201...ice-wins-boxing-match-on-ko-with-seconds-left


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

At this point, I don't see him making it very far up the ladder but people will pay to see him and he gets in there and fights.

As for the fight itself, I don't think it was fixed or anything, I think Kimbo just has a lot of power.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Looked shady as hell, it's almost like the first uppercut was a, "hey i'm about to land the punch, it's time to go down."


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

That was a weird ko, it looked so smooth and weak...I can't say it was fixed, maybe green was just getting cocky or something. I wonder if kimbo would of done better in mma had he never stopped training...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Meh, looked like a pretty solid uppercut to me. 

I think speculating is just that. I've seen much fishier KOs.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

to me it looked like Green was rocked even before that uppercut landed.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Looked like they were both pretty tired as well.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Kimbo is the future of boxing - mark my words


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Meh, looked like a pretty solid uppercut to me.
> 
> I think speculating is just that. I've seen much fishier KOs.


Like that Ken Shamrock fight...you know which one im talking about


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

I watched the fight and I thought Kimbo was winning as well. The knock out didn't seem suspect to me either. It looks like Green was hurt and tired and got caught with a short uppercut to me. 

I share the popular opinion though because I think he would have had more success knocking out pro MMA guys in the "minor leagues" than he ever will in pro boxing.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I've seen fishier but that was odd. Kimbo looked really tired (as usual) and landed some decent shots on Green that didn't seem to bother Green at all and then a short uppercut completely KTFO Green? It happens but it does make me wonder. We know Kimbo has been involved in rigged stuff before.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

systemdnb said:


> I watched the fight and I thought Kimbo was winning as well. The knock out didn't seem suspect to me either. It looks like Green was hurt and tired and got caught with a short uppercut to me.
> 
> I share the popular opinion though because I think he would have had more success knocking out pro MMA guys in the "minor leagues" than he ever will in pro boxing.


I think he just flat out doesn't want there to be a chance that he can be taken down.


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Looked like they were both pretty tired as well.


This, Green took the fight on like a week notice.



Budhisten said:


> Kimbo is the future of boxing - mark my words














systemdnb said:


> I share the popular opinion though because I think he would have had more success knocking out pro MMA guys in the "minor leagues" than he ever will in pro boxing.


Kimbo's knees are absolutely shot, any kick or TD and he's pretty much f*cked.....his hands are the best thing about him so boxing really should've been the first choice IMO.

Also I know it's mostly jokes but Kimbo is gonna get f*cked up hard when he fights anyone even semi legit....his 4 fights were against 2 debut "pro's", a cruiserweight and a MMA middleweight (Green).


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Kimbo's boxing skills are about the same as all those dudes that got fed to ButterBean around his time as the "King of the Four Rounders". Now, that is probably about where they should be at this point in his career, but he is old as hell to start making his way through 20 or so tomato cans. By the time he is ready for any decent competition, his body is going to be shot. The guy is an interesting figure and seems like a legit nice guy, buy his time in this sport will not be long.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

I wish he would of stuck with mma, he seemed to of progressed really well, but I guess the mitrione fight fucked his legs up a little too much. I think if he had maybe 4 more fights out of the ufc, he could at least started to make a name for himself with all the hardcore fans and who knows, maybe he could of come back, probably not but his chances were better there than they are in boxing. Isn't he nearing 40 right now?


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

joshua7789 said:


> Kimbo's boxing skills are about the same as all those dudes that got fed to ButterBean around his time as the "King of the Four Rounders". Now, that is probably about where they should be at this point in his career, but he is old as hell to start making his way through 20 or so tomato cans. By the time he is ready for any decent competition, his body is going to be shot. The guy is an interesting figure and seems like a legit nice guy, buy his time in this sport will not be long.


I dont think hes gonna take the route of a young time boxer....he is probably gonna take 10-12 of these pro debut/undersized guys and then fight someone with some good name recognition to make a decent payday.



Fedornumber1! said:


> I wish he would of stuck with mma, he seemed to of progressed really well, but I guess the mitrione fight fucked his legs up a little too much. I think if he had maybe 4 more fights out of the ufc, he could at least started to make a name for himself with all the hardcore fans and who knows, maybe he could of come back, probably not but his chances were better there than they are in boxing. Isn't he nearing 40 right now?


Yeah his knees are absolutely shot, anyone who can throw a decent leg kick or shoot for a good TD would beat him easily....I never understood why he didn't go straight to boxing as that was his only real skill set when he first came to the game.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think he just flat out doesn't want there to be a chance that he can be taken down.


having arthritis in your knees makes that quite logical. Boxing is the perfect sport for him, stand still, swing away. He's got massive hands and a solid chin.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That looked like a combination of a punch to the temple and a punch to chin. Though it did look like a slow punch I've seen slower punches in the UFC take fighters out. Then again this is Gary Shaw we are talking about in terms of promotions.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks like a dive.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If that was a dive then it was a pretty convincing one. A man just doesn't go down like that easily. If that was a dive then he could've very easily injured himself doing it that way.


----------

